# [RISOLTO] Problema aggiornamento esound

## Opossum

Salve a tutti!

Avrei un problema da sottoporvi, visto che sono diversi giorni che smanetto ma non ne riesca ad uscire.

Sto aggiornando gnome alla versione 2.18, ma quando bisogna emergere esound ottengo una serie di errori riportati

proprio qui sotto.

Qualcuno ha qualche idea?

```

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38'

Making all in docs

make[2]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs'

jw -f docbook -b html -o html ./esound.sgml

Using catalogs: /etc/sgml/sgml-docbook-3.1.cat

Using stylesheet: /usr/share/sgml/docbook/utils-0.6.14/docbook-utils.dsl#html

Working on: /var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:53:65:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Arrow Relations//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:54:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsa" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:52:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:60:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Binary Operators//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:61:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsb" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:59:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:67:60:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Delimiters//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:68:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsc" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:66:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:74:67:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Negated Relations//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:75:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsn" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:73:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:81:58:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Ordinary//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:82:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamso" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:80:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:88:59:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Math Symbols: Relations//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:89:8:E: reference to entity "ISOamsr" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:87:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:95:50:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Box and Line Drawing//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:96:7:E: reference to entity "ISObox" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:94:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:102:46:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:103:8:E: reference to entity "ISOcyr1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:101:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:109:50:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Non-Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:110:8:E: reference to entity "ISOcyr2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:108:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:116:47:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Diacritical Marks//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:117:7:E: reference to entity "ISOdia" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:115:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:123:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Greek Letters//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:124:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:122:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:130:46:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Monotoniko Greek//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:131:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:129:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:137:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Greek Symbols//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:138:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk3" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:136:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:144:55:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Alternative Greek Symbols//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:145:8:E: reference to entity "ISOgrk4" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:143:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:151:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 1//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:152:8:E: reference to entity "ISOlat1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:150:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:158:43:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:159:8:E: reference to entity "ISOlat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:157:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:165:57:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Numeric and Special Graphic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:166:7:E: reference to entity "ISOnum" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:164:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:172:40:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Publishing//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:173:7:E: reference to entity "ISOpub" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:171:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:179:47:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES General Technical//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:180:8:E: reference to entity "ISOtech" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/sgml-dtd-3.1/dbcent.mod:178:0: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:7:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "quot"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:7:E: general entity "quot" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:11:E: reference to entity "quot" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:6: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:19:E: reference to entity "quot" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:49:6: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:14:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "gt"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:14:E: general entity "gt" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:16:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:142:16:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:150:16:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:174:18:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:12:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "tilde"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:12:E: general entity "tilde" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:17:E: reference to entity "tilde" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:11: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:335:22:E: reference to entity "tilde" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:251:11: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:479:19:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:527:51:E: reference to entity "gt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:134:13: entity was defined here

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:46:W: cannot generate system identifier for general entity "percnt"

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:46:E: general entity "percnt" not defined and no default entity

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:52:E: reference to entity "percnt" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs/./esound.sgml:529:45: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1bg.dsl:2:69:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1bg.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "cyr1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1bg.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1no.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 1//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1no.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1no.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 1//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:4:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:5:5:E: reference to entity "lat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ro.dsl:4:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ru.dsl:2:69:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Russian Cyrillic//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ru.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "cyr1" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1ru.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sl.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sl.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sl.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sr.dsl:2:66:W: cannot generate system identifier for public text "ISO 8879:1986//ENTITIES Added Latin 2//EN"

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sr.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat2" for which no system identifier could be generated

jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sr.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here

make[2]: *** [html/index.html] Error 8

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38/docs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/esound-0.2.38/work/esound-0.2.38'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-sound/esound-0.2.38 failed.

```

di seguito posto anche il mio emerge --info:

```

Portage 2.1.2.12 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.5-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r7 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor

Gentoo Base System release 1.12.9

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 22 Aug 2007 17:00:01 +0000

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.0.33-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5-r3, 2.4.4-r4

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.17

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.17

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.16

sys-devel/libtool:   1.4.3-r4, 1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.21

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache1-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/"

LINGUAS="it"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --filter=H_**/files/digest-*"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa arts berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cli cracklib crypt cups doc dri dvd ffmpeg fortran gdbm glitz gnome gpm gtk iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg jpeg2k kde midi mp3 mpeg mudflap mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp oss pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt readline reflection session spl ssl tcpd truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode v4l v4l2 vcd win32codecs x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Last edited by Opossum on Wed Sep 12, 2007 9:13 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## cloc3

 *Opossum wrote:*   

> Sto aggiornando gnome alla versione 2.18

 

hai seguito la guida, con riferimento particolare all'ultima parte?

vedi anche il lungo topic su expat

----------

## djinnZ

lo so che non c'entra molto ma passare a portaudio?

cmq il mio sistema ha richiesto più di un revdep-rebuild per ricominciare a compilare correttamente dopo la faccenda di expat.

prova a lanciare un emerge --color yes -eNupv world | less e vedi se qualche slot è rimasto inaggiornato.

----------

## Opossum

Salve a tutti!

Devo dire che i post che mi ha indicato cloc3 sono stati molto illuminanti, ma non risolutivi.

Per risolvere l'errore di compilazione che avevo nell'aggiornamento di esound (e che poi durante un revdep-rebuild -X --library=libexpat.so.0) ho dovuto riemergere a mano i seguenti pacchietti:

* docbook-xml-dtd

* docbook-sgml-dtd

Come al solito grazie a tutti per la collaborazione e......................... buone emerge -uD world   :Smile: 

edit:

Scusate! Elimino il tag risolto!!!

A quanto pare ho cantato vittoria un pò prima del tempo   :Embarassed: 

----------

## adam_z

Ho aggiornato il sistema ma esound mi da' un errore:

 *ERRORE wrote:*   

> 
> 
> jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sr.dsl:3:5:E: reference to entity "lat2" for which no system identifier could be generated
> 
> jade:/usr/share/sgml/docbook/dsssl-stylesheets-1.79/html/../common/../common/dbl1sr.dsl:2:0: entity was defined here
> ...

 

Ho provato ad fare

```
emerge -1 opensp && emerge -1 openjade

```

soluione per altro utente, ma non e' cambiato nulla.

Come posso risolvere?

GRAZIE

----------

## djinnZ

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-579040.html

----------

## adam_z

io non uso gnome ... ma kde

guardo lo stesso la guida di gnome?

----------

## djinnZ

ovvio. esound sta a gnome come arts a kde, l'unica differenza è che è meno aborto.

Il problema con le varie docbook è che tendono fare confusione durante gli aggiornamenti, non mi ricordo quale file aveva un piccolo refuso di nome o nel richiamo di un'altra dtd.

Verifica che tutti gli slot siano correttamente aggiornati e non ci siano file mancanti o slot disintallati.

Se mi ricordo.

Consigliato un emerge --with-bdeps=y -aDNuv world.

ps: secondo me il thread è un duplicato, fai te.

consiglio:

USE="-esd -arts" emerge portaudio

se proprio ti serve. Altrimenti se usi solo kde non è che sia tanto utile.

----------

## adam_z

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> ovvio. esound sta a gnome come arts a kde, l'unica differenza è che è meno aborto.
> 
> Il problema con le varie docbook è che tendono fare confusione durante gli aggiornamenti, non mi ricordo quale file aveva un piccolo refuso di nome o nel richiamo di un'altra dtd.
> 
> 

 

cosa significa dtd?

 *segue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Verifica che tutti gli slot siano correttamente aggiornati e non ci siano file mancanti o slot disintallati.
> 
> Se mi ricordo.
> ...

 

come si fa?

 *segue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Consigliato un emerge --with-bdeps=y -aDNuv world.
> 
> 

 

emerge --with-bdeps=y -aDNuv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] media-sound/esound-0.2.38 [0.2.36-r2] USE="alsa ipv6 tcpd -debug" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 upgrade), Size of downloads: 0 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] n

Quitting.

 *segue wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: secondo me il thread è un duplicato, fai te.
> 
> consiglio:
> ...

 

io uso solo kde, non ho mai usato nè installato gnome. A cosa serve esound?

ancora GRAZIE

----------

## lavish

Fatto il merge del thread aperto da adam_z con questo.

Fare una ricerca prima di postare... o semplicemente guardare i primi topic della pagina del forum italiano, costava troppo?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## djinnZ

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> cosa significa dtd?

 

DocumentTypeDefinition se non erro, sono gli schemi dei documenti xml/sgml usati per generare la ducumemtazione standard.

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> come si fa?

 

Innanzitutto lancia un

emerge -eNupv world e vedi se nel riepilogo ti porta più 1 upgrade poi c'era una opzione apposita di eix

 *adam_z wrote:*   

> io uso solo kde, non ho mai usato nè installato gnome. A cosa serve esound?

 

a rompere le tasche e qualcos'altro.

Esound è il server audio () di gnome, siccome fa un tantino meno schifo di arts i nostri buoni devel hanno pensato di metterlo tra le use di default del profilo desktop.

Se proprio hai necessità di usare un programma che consenta di proiettare l'audio o le notifiche su una macchina remota usa jack o portaudio altrimenti c'è un thread dove si spiega come liberarsi di arts e per esound basta rimuoverlo e disabilitare la use esd.

----------

## Onip

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> per esound basta rimuoverlo e disabilitare la use esd.

 

Magari...

Da qualche gnome a questa parte esoud è una dipendenza non opzionale   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Non lo uso e nemmeno lo avvio al boot, ma l'ho dovuto emergere per forza nonostante -esd in make.conf .

Pare sia necessario per compilare correttamente nautilus, da quello che ho letto qui.

```
# qdepends -Q media-sound/esound

gnome-base/nautilus-2.18.1-r1

gnome-extra/gnome-media-2.18.0
```

Byez

----------

## djinnZ

per chi usa kde ed ha qualche dipendenza di gnome (ma non USE="... gnome..." e gnome installato) no, mica serve.

Il fatto è che il profilo desktop prevede sia gnome che kde pienamente installati.

Mi ero dimenticato:

sul mio sistema ho app-text/docbook-xml-dtd installate dalla 4.1 alla 4.4. Non mi ricordo quale versione (forse la 4.2) non era aggiornata ed erano rimasti alcuni file della 4.1 che creavano errore o c'era un problema di path.

forse una soluzione potrebbe essere spostare (non piallare, spostare da qualche parte e ripristinare se necessario) il contenuto di /etc/xml e /etc/sgml e riemergere tutte le doocbok. A suo tempo spostai anche /usr/share/sgml e lanciato gli emerge -1 docbook-*; ed ha funzionato.

----------

## Opossum

Finalmente, problema risolto...... e sta volta per davero   :Very Happy: 

Per risolvere il tutto ho riemerso un pò di roba, ovvero tutto ciò che riguarda docbook-* (facendo come consigliato da djinnZ), openjade e sgml-common.

Purtroppo non riesco ad essere più preciso su quale emersione abbia risolto il problema perchè prima le ho fatte tutte e solo dopo ho provato a ricompilare esound.

Per queanto riguarda l'emersione di sgml-common ho fatto riferimento a questo bug.

Visto che ci sono mi pare il caso di segnalare anche quest'altro bug che fa riferimento proprio alla versione che mi ha dato problemi. Sinceramente l'introduzione della use flag doc anche su questo pacchetto mi sembra una buona idea.

Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione

----------

